# What fun things have you done while unemployed?



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm unemployed...and broke...but I have a ton of time to do fun things.

*What are some fun things you've done and enjoyed while jobless?*




Here's a few of mine:

Practicing Art
Practicing Singing
Weight lifting
Skateboarding
Actually sleeping when tired
Exploring my town on foot
Playing with my little sister
Woodworking
Watching almost everything on netflix
Learning how to play a tinwhistle
Cooking
Cleaning
Making youtube videos
Joining internet forums 
meeting people online
reading
reinstalling windows
cutting my own hair
laughing at random things


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Play video games.
Visit Reddit.
Watch/listen to Podcasts.
Watch movies/shows on Netflix.
Play more video games.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

PerC
playing Oblivion
playing with cats
cooking
cleaning
laundry
groceries
helping my grandparents
singing at home alone
singing in a choire
listening to music
Information gathering on the internet about various things
Youtube (making and watching videos)
waiting

...hm... maybe more... x)


----------



## RebeccaAGray_85 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have the type of personality that doesn't really allow me to do fun things while unemployed. When I was unemployed, even when I was supposed to be having fun, I often found myself stressing about a job. However, i have a lot of friends that got very involved in volunteer organizations, church, or their local gyms.


----------



## Chiiyuu (Apr 21, 2011)

Playing video games.
Cooking.
Baking.
Drawing.
Painting.
Reading.
Writing.
Researching (various topics).
Going to church.
Playing w/ bunnies.
Cleaning (well, I wouldn't call this fun, but satisfying when all the filth is cleaned up).
Exercising.
Watching documentaries, informational videos, movies, anime and youtube.
Sleeping.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

Benja said:


> Weight lifting


concentrate on that, and go find a woman that will support your unemployed ass.... I'm serious though haha.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

went on adventures :kitteh:


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Well.. right after college I went alone to France for a month. One of the best or possibly the best experience of my life. After that though I felt guilty.. I played a cool video game for awhile, practiced a language.. I was honestly so busy freaking out though I can't say I enjoyed my being unemployed up until now. And I'm still unemployed or rather haven't started a career yet since graduating college. But things are looking up now. So I have a great feeling about starting a job soon.


----------



## Dabri (Dec 9, 2011)

Well I have been hanging out with my friends alot, taking trips. I went to Philly for a weekend and hung out with my friend, I drove to Princeton to see my friend Mark. Been actually doing my homework, studying, reading, playing guitar and jamming out with my friends, making new friends. A lot of good stuff actually...I didn't stop to think about it really, but losing my job and ditching my boyfriend has actually been..well...a good thing. I hadn't realized my friends missed me so much, and I hadn't realized that I spent sooooo much time doing shit I didn't want to do, I mean I knew it but I had to do it, but then my boyfriend and I broke up and I lost my job and got free of it. Basically just finding myself.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I have never been unemployed, not even for a day. But if I'm unemployed, I probably will use my time to write another novel, write a blog, or educate myself deeper about personality theories and other things I'm interested about but currently have no time to dwell in.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've had three poems published nationally.
I've constructed a family tree that goes back centuries.
I've participated in genetic analysis and research via 23andMe, FTDNA etc.
I've probably read a good few thousand books.
I've written some fanfiction and some original scraps, with the intention of one day writing my own original fiction.
I've attempted to learn various languages such as Swedish, Esperanto, Spanish, Dutch, Ukrainian and French.
I've probably walked hundreds, if not thousands, of miles during solitary walks.

There's many other things, but these are probably a good selection.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Last time I was unemployed, I bought a corgi (see avatar).


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Living my dreams. 

(...and a few nightmares)


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

- Weight lifting
- Making time-consuming food that I've never would have made otherwise.
- Writing a blog
- Dumpster diving: I've found much cool things by this way. I have 2m high fake cypress tree in my kitchen.
- Educating myself with irrelevant, but fun facts
- Meditation
- Excel in making house of cards. Really, I can use two packs of cards and make an astonishing monument!


----------



## Zegaray (Jun 17, 2009)

Internet spree. Visiting friends and other people. Running errands that involve trying to find a job, lol. Going to school until I get my AA and transfer to a 4 year college. Cooking more. Counting the seconds until I leave the place where I am at (figuratively and literally).


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

- Visit museums on a regular basis
- Became best friends with books
- Vacation time galore
- Picked up DJ'ing
- Became better at my photography
- Setup my geological collection


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

All the things I do when I have a job except more often and whenever I want.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> I have never been unemployed, not even for a day. But if I'm unemployed, I probably will use my time to write another novel, write a blog, or educate myself deeper about personality theories and other things I'm interested about but currently have no time to dwell in.


If must be fun to be you. Of course I am in no way dismissing the enormous amount of hard work you have had to put in to get where you are, I meant it sincerely.

I need a focus myself.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Worriedfunction said:


> If must be fun to be you. Of course I am in no way dismissing the enormous amount of hard work you have had to put in to get where you are, I meant it sincerely.
> 
> I need a focus myself.


Sometimes I wish I can have the choice to be unemployed. Unfortunately, life is not that easy. I have family (retired and broke parents, a neglected-by-parents baby nephew, and a sister in university) that depend on me for financial support. The choice is to work, or to serve no food on the table.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> Sometimes I wish I can have the choice to be unemployed. Unfortunately, life is not that easy. I have family (retired and broke parents, a neglected-by-parents baby nephew, and a sister in university) that depend on me for financial support. The choice is to work, or to serve no food on the table.


Well technically you could have just run away from those responsibilities, but you didn't and that's very admirable. I am sorry that your circumstances forced you down such a difficult path, but once again I would say I admire that you have stuck with things and worked hard, I dont know how id react in a similar situation until I was in it.

You should be proud of yourself, although you probably are already and dont really need these compliments from me.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know if I should be proud or ashamed saying this, but I got to Level 120 in MapleStory one time...

=P


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

reading. watching tv. internet. maybe visit people.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Oh man....I just realized how un-fun I made unemployment. I self studied for a networking cert (cisco CCNA) and found out that I hate networking. I did some mods on my truck which was fun. I started a business too, which worked out nice. It was a furniture moving/snow removal business. I love my truck


----------



## lightened (Mar 24, 2012)

uh relaxing.. being unemployed is an underrated joy in life.


----------



## Zegaray (Jun 17, 2009)

I forgot to add, internships and volunteer work. It makes a resume look better too!


----------



## Perspicacious (Feb 18, 2012)

I taught myself to set up a Linux server, some LUA, and AS2 on MacroMedia Flash 8 pro. Read a ton. Applied for financial aid to go back to school this fall (should find out soon if that will pan out). Finished some songs, started writing some new ones, and did some session work for a few other songs that will be on a soundtrack.

Spending time with friends and family. I've helped a buddy of mine move back into town, and gone with him to California to do some tests (law enforcement stuff). My nearly 100 year old grandmother came into town a month ago (and she'll come again soon), so spending time with her is great. Gone to all of my sister's basketball games, and now my brother's baseball games.

At this very moment I'm sitting outside enjoying the sun on this cool breezy day.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not do the job I am doing, that was fun.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Let's think...

Became a freelance mercenary, joined militia, posted on Personality Cafe, TV Tropes, read manga, played videogames, Troll conservative talk shows, learn languages, read the great books, go to school, practice a skill.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

nothing is fun about being unemployeed...seriously..

The fun comes in when one can sleep in, go to bed when ever and not have to worry about getting up early in the morning. 
Catching up on t.v shows you've missed out on when having a job and posting on fourms like this..


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

Kyandigaru said:


> nothing is fun about being unemployeed...seriously..


I totally agree, but that wasn't the question I asked. I wanted to know the fun things people did while suffering through unemployment.

Oh yeah, thanks everyone for replying! If you're still jobless, stay strong and find some fun things to do with your time. 

I finally got a sweet job last month and am no longer broke. Yay!


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

that was a sarcastic remark about myself mainly, not your question...


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

Kyandigaru said:


> that was a sarcastic remark about myself mainly, not your question...


Really?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

Fun things I have done while unemployed? Lots and lots of reading, played TF2 times one million, perfected polyphasic sleeping cycle, helped my mom research genealogy on her side of the family (and got results!), took up an interest in weight lifting, finally got around to painting some of the rooms in the house and decorating (which means after 3 years I actually live here), spent a weekend having a spirit walk with Peyote as a rite of passage (genealogy is wonderful), researched nutrition more than ever and cut out all of the crap from my diet, further developed my baller cooking skills, and stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Hekate (Nov 20, 2011)

I was unemployed for 1.5 years following graduation from my Master's program.:frustrating: I had plenty of time to:

 participate in NaNoWriMo and draft a novel, 
 go hiking
 read
 discover enjoyment of photography
 write another novel
 read some more
 sew
 get a certificate in another area of my field
 get an internship
 meet up with long-lost friends


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I was unemployed for a couple months last summer and learned A LOT of rap lyrics.

So...that was a productive use of time.

(But really, it was, because I like busting them out at parties or you know, at the grocery store.)


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

nádej said:


> I was unemployed for a couple months last summer and learned A LOT of rap lyrics.
> 
> So...that was a productive use of time.
> 
> (But really, it was, because I like busting them out at parties or you know, at the grocery store.)


Lol That's awesome.


----------



## Larxene (Nov 24, 2011)

I think it is a good idea to pursue one's hobbies and interests when unemployed. One should also try to discovers one's strengths, as many as possible.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm a girl, and I like to make crafts.
Sewing clothes
Making accessories and home decors
Reading about stuff like body language
volunteer at the hospital, senior homes, or a sibling's school
Meeting up with old friends
Yardwork
Farming-It's a good work out and I could actually make my own business off of this!! Of course, it only applies if you live on a good amount of land.
Developing new hobbies and trying out new sports
Seek out your interests and discover more about yourself!
Travel around the town and state that you're in.
I'd want to know where _everything_ is and what it offers
Family Tree!-talk to parents and relatives and figure out where your roots are
Partying!! learn how to talk to girls/guys and make friends!


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I do all these things while I _am_ employed.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Einstein said:


> I do all these things while I _am_ employed.


I doubt you had 2 nervous breakdowns as the result of abuse, 3 major abdominal surgeries, and the death of a close friend to deal with as well though...

Just sayin' 

what did I do whilst unemployed? 

I faced my demons and became a stronger person


----------

